# Henry's Clearance Center 25% off EVERYTHING Dec 13th - ?



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Henry's is doing 25% off of everything in the Clearance Outlet today and for the next couple of days. Ad is in todays Star which I left at the store. Doh.

Open stock Nikon V1's are $299 with kit zoom lens. Only thing that really caught my eye were the Sigma 50-500 OIS and non IS lenses. The OIS was $1699 but with 25% off which makes it a very good price. The non OIS I though was around $1000 but don't remember.

There were a lot of cheap used P&S cameras throughout the store and the tables full of old film cameras and lenses.


----------

